# What should I feed my clown loach?



## wumpus (Apr 19, 2009)

I've so far tried tropical flakes and cucumber and he won't take either so what should I feed him?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Clown loaches are not very picky, but mine do not often come to the top for food.
Try some thawed bloodworms, shrimp, any kind of sinking pellets, and some algea wafers.
I often use an eyedropper to squirt some of the thawed food down to the bottom, so they do not have to compete with the food crazy fish swimming near the top.


----------

